# Ktorrent doesn't see disks after upgrade



## Bront_in_Hood (Sep 25, 2012)

I've just upgraded ktorrent to last version (4.3.0). I use FreeBSD 9.1-beta1 (amd64) and kde 4.8.4. When I load new torrent file it says that one or several disks are not mounted. But this is absolute nonsense! Ktorrent continue to dispense torrents that was loaded before upgrade and allows to select any folder on any my disk when I select directory to store uploaded torrents files.
What is wrong? May be someone faced such problem? How to fix this?


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Sep 30, 2012)

I've updated ktorrent to 4.3.0_1 and the problem has gone...


----------

